# Halogens that eat bulbs for breakfast.



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone ever had a halogen that eats bulbs alive. A while ago, I spent a decent amount of money (relatively speaking) on what I thought was going to be a great light, but the stupid thing kills bulbs really quickly! Like within days, and yes I'm being very careful not to touch the glass with my fingers when I'm installing it.

I swear in one month I've blown more money on blown bulbs that I spent on the stupid light itself.

Maybe the contacts are loose? I have no idea. It certainly doesn't flicker or anything.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I've always had great success in terms of longevity with halogen bulbs. And I've always installed them without worrying about oil from my fingerprints. As long as I don't drop the light, they last me a long time. I've got three lights and can't remember the last time I had to replace a bulb.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's just it, I have as well for the most part. This stupid thing is killing bulbs like crazy. I think maybe it's just a dud, and of course I can't find the receipt. I'm kind of loathe to just pitch it, but not sure if taking it apart would be a good idea either. It'd probably burst into flames or something stupid like that.

I just want the damn thing off my desk where it's been for a while now and either back in my van or out of my sight, one way or the other.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm slowly switching over to LED's because of similar experiences, but mostly because of my concern over the heat they generate. Replace your troublesome halogen with a LED, I'm sure you'll like the difference.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm slowly switching over to LED's because of similar experiences, but mostly because of my concern over the heat they generate. Replace your troublesome halogen with a LED, I'm sure you'll like the difference.


I've been on a few jobs where guys were using those. The ones I've seen just simply don't generate enough light. The one guy who had one loved his, I thought it gave off the light of a 40w bulb. He spent a fortune on the thing. He told me the packaging said it was comparable to a 500w halogen. There was no way whatsoever that was the case.

I totally agree on the issue of the heat they generate though. That can be pretty concerning.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I switched to LEDs as well. I have not found one as bright as Halogens, but the heat from Halogens is enough to make me switch.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

When I buy halogen lights I buy 3-2 packs of replacement bulbs (what every they are) if the light eats them up in less than a month the light gets a smack, bend the prongs out and try 1 more time, if it blows again quickly in the trash it goes. So far in all my painting years 5 lights have been smashed and tossed. I smash them so no one else grabs them and has that happen to them, plus it feels good some times.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bill,

Not only the hunger for bulbs and the heat of them turned me away, but also the harshness of the light. It created shadows that threw off my precision. Plus the light was not omni-directional. The damn thing needed perpetual moving to shine on my work area. Sheeeet, might as well wear a head lamp. 


I finally bought me one of those old standing lamps our grandmothers had:










I rewired it so there was no three way large socket bulb in the middle and all the lamps light with one single-throw switch. I also added weight to the base and put a twenty foot cord on it. (No, that picture is NOT of mine. Mine looked a 1000 times funkier)

I then filled each socket with equivalent 110 wt CFL's. So I had a equiv 440 wt light source that never got hot and gave off a surrounding light that created less shadows. 

I packed the CFL's in foam at the bottom of a 5 gallon between jobs. 


BTW, I've seen some of the new LED's and I was impressed, but they too cast a too narrow directioned light.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I hate the halogens, always did. They are too bright, too hot, the slightest wrong tap blows out the bulb and then xhanging that bulb is a small project,










The LED's are better, but best gimme these. They give off regular light, like you know is gonna be in ur finished space, and the bulbs are easy to replace and are easily available.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Oden said:


> I hate the halogens, always did. They are too bright, too hot, the slightest wrong tap blows out the bulb and then xhanging that bulb is a small project,
> 
> 
> View attachment 60673
> ...


Not for much longer, right?

Aren't incandescents getting phased out for good here in the States?

I think the Feds wrote legislation to pull them from the market.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Had the same problem with blown halogen bulbs. I finally stopped buying the cheap one's and the better quality bulbs have lasted much longer. Never cared for the heat though, unless I had a few hot patches going.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Not for much longer, right?
> 
> Aren't incandescents getting phased out for good here in the States?
> 
> I think the Feds wrote legislation to pull them from the market.


Not really. There are new standards for lamps that are the equivalent of 40-100 W incandescents. Higher or lower aren't affected and lots of specialty lamps are OK. We normally run 200-300 W incandescents in our work fixtures, so that's not an issue. If you want 100W lamps, you can go with "rough service" ones.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

neve touch the halogen with your bare fingers. The oil from your skin on the glass will cause the globe to burn out quickly.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

LED's have come down in price, work great and don't get hot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

